# [A - 10  - Antonidas] Sucht dich für einen HC Raid



## F3RR1S (1. August 2012)

Die _Nightmare Raid_ Gilde auf dem PVE Server Antonidas sucht Verstärkung.
Wir sind eine Gruppe aus erfahrenen WoW Spielern die seit Classic dabei sind.  
Unser Ziel ist es, unsere Zeit in WoW möglichst Effektiv zu nutzen. 
Daher streben wir einen *3 Tage Raid Zyklus* an, in dem wir den Content Clearen wollen (auf HC Niveau).
Das bedeutet, dass wir fähige Spieler suchen, mit dem Willen ihre Zeit in WoW nicht zu verplempern, sondern zu nutzen. 
Aus dem Grund, dass wir alle keine unbegrenzte Zeit haben und diese am liebsten sinnvoll füllen wollen, distanzieren wir uns in Mists of the Pandaria absichtlich von _Random_ und _Casual_ Gruppen. 
Gleichzeitig wollen wir auch keine Serverfirstkills erreichen und gehen so mit dem Zeitfressendem _Hardcore_ Raiden aus dem Weg. 
Im Moment sind wir sehr gewachsen und gehen frisch, gestärkt und motiviert in die Verarbeitungsphase zu Mists of Pandaria über. 

Das bedeutet, dass wir spezielle Anforderung an unsere Mitglieder stellen, die ihr ferner natürlich *auch* von uns erwarten könnt.
Dazu zählen:

- Erfahrung im PVE Bereich.
Wir suchen *keine * WoW Neueinsteiger. Wir sind viel mehr an Wiedereinsteigern & erfahrenen Spielern interessiert, die wissen wie man Spielt.
Wir haben weder die Zeit noch die Lust euch eure Klasse zu erklären oder euch bei zu bringen, was es bedeutet zu raiden.

- Durchhaltevermögen.
Das bedeutet nicht gleich aufzugeben, weil man 5 mal an einem Boss gewiped ist. Die Community ist in WoW von Addon zu Addon verweichlicht, was das Einstudieren von Taktik angeht und das Wipen an Encountern. So etwas wird von uns als Classic Spielern nicht toleriert. Und jemand, der die Lust und Motivation nach kurzer Zeit verliert, können wir nicht gebrauchen.

- Disziplin.
Wir erwarten keine Militärische Gehorsamkeit, werden aber auch hart durch greifen um die Effektivität zu gewährleisten, die wir uns wünschen. Das bedeutet zum Beispiel, dass wenn man sich zu Raids An- und auch Ab-meldet, dass wenn ein Raid stattfindet man nicht erst 5 min. nach der vereinbarten Zeit Online kommt und noch 100 Dinge im Auktionshaus erledigen muss etc., viel mehr ist es dann so, dass man pünktlich mit allem was dazu gehört, wie Bufffood Elexieren Flasks, in oder vor der Instanz ist. (Den Massen-Port wird es in Mop zb. nicht mehr geben und es ist nicht immer ein Hexer oder Ähnliches zur stelle)


Für uns sind solche dinge untereinander eine *Selbstverständlichkeit*, die leider immer weniger Anklang findet in den heutigen Gruppen. Dazu gehören auch Teamspeak3 + ein Mikrofon, die Fähigkeit dieses im Raid auch zu gebrauchen. Ein PC zu besitzen mit dem man mehr als 10 Frames im Raid hat und eine Internetverbindung die nicht alle 10Minuten ausfällt oder anfängt zu laggen. Natürlich ist zu erwarten das sich niemand von uns oder euch denn Bewerber als 13 Jähriges _Ololol Kiddy _ aufführt. 

Wenn ihr der Überzeugung seid, dass ihr ein Gewinn für uns sein werdet, stehen noch alle Türen offen.
Ansonsten suchen wir momentan folgende Klassen:
Bewerbungen bitte in unser Forum: - Nightmare Raid Antonidas-EU





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Raidzeiten & Tage

Zeit: 19:00 ( In der Instanz / Pull ) - 23:00 ( Ende) 
Tage: Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag


Solltet euch noch etwas unklar sein, ihr fragen haben könnt ihr euch auch gerne an mich wenden über:
ICQ: 584325603 , Xfire: f3rr1s , Raptr: Deadlegacy , Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Deadlegacy Steam: Deadlegacy oder an einen der anderen Offizieren hier im Forum oder Ingame.


----------



## F3RR1S (13. August 2012)

Update: Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Priester / Monk / Duriden Heiler.
Ansonsten stehen die Türen noch jeder Klasse offen, wenn ihr uns überzeugen könnt und zu uns passt.


----------



## F3RR1S (23. August 2012)

Hexenmeister und Jäger gesucht!


----------



## F3RR1S (10. Oktober 2012)

Shadow und Ranged DPS gesucht.


----------



## F3RR1S (1. November 2012)

Update: Suchen starke DD´s


----------

